# 'Hotspots' Discovered in the Pyramids At Giza



## mosaix (Nov 10, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-34773856

_An international team of architects and scientists have observed "thermal anomalies" in the pyramids of Giza, Egyptian antiquities officials say.

Thermal cameras detected higher temperatures in three adjacent stones at the bottom of the Great Pyramid.

Officials said possible causes included the existence of empty areas inside the pyramid, internal air currents, or the use of different building materials._

Fascinating stuff. The pyramids continue to be a source of mystery. Can't wait to find the real reason behind this.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Nov 10, 2015)

Rats.


----------



## J Riff (Nov 10, 2015)

Heh.* My name is painted onna wall in that big stone place, bion. We were in there, a lonnnng time ago... and it is mighty impressive, it is. Big.
Hot spots? Hidden chambers? Chutes at weird angles with no apparent purpose? No-ne has postulated the existence of ancient space-heaters. No idea.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 11, 2015)

Maybe they've found the real burial chambers? If so , it would a great discovery, could even potentially rival King Tut's tomb. 

It's just a thought.


----------



## Jeremy M. Gottwig (Nov 11, 2015)

Ben Carson is on the case: http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/...on-no-the-pyramids-were-not-for-storing-grain

Well, not really.

I'm still hoping that we get a Stargate out of this discovery.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 14, 2015)

Or it could Khufu's tomb. The builder of the great pyramids and one the greatest Pharaohs of all time. If so ,  it would be one the most significant finds in archeological history.


----------



## J Riff (Nov 14, 2015)

It won't be. They stored grain in there, or so we were informed by a team of experts (!) long ago. All the good stuff was probably looted way back in the day. There's a door missing, there were tons of salt in there... but that doesn't sound so interesting, not good for tourism, so on with the show.
Really. Nobody moved those stones, one look is enuff, they were cast in position using wooden frames. Still impressive***** But hot spots? Unknown. Fermenting ancient kegs of Egyptian wine? Still drinkable?


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 14, 2015)

J Riff said:


> It won't be. They stored grain in there, or so we were informed by a team of experts (!) long ago. All the good stuff was probably looted way back in the day. There's a door missing, there were tons of salt in there... but that doesn't sound so interesting, not good for tourism, so on with the show.
> Really. Nobody moved those stones, one look is enuff, they were cast in position using wooden frames. Still impressive*****



Probably no Pharaoh . But certainly it would have made for a great Issue of National Geographic .


----------



## J Riff (Nov 14, 2015)

I want Egyptian wine, imagine how smooth it would be after all them centuries.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 14, 2015)

J Riff said:


> I want Egyptian wine, imagine how smooth it would be after all them centuries.



Wouldn't it have evaporated after all those centuries ?


----------



## J Riff (Nov 14, 2015)

Nooo, it would have hardened, calcified... but, by merely adding water, according the ancient lore of the pharoahs, it can be returned to the living world of today, and quaffed, giving one the wisdom of the ancient ones, who may well turn out to be farmers with nothing much better to do than make big buildings out of limestone and stash their best beverages in there.


----------



## steelyglint (Nov 14, 2015)

J Riff said:


> Heh.* My name is painted onna wall in that big stone place, bion. We were in there, a lonnnng time ago... and it is mighty impressive, it is. Big.
> Hot spots? Hidden chambers? Chutes at weird angles with no apparent purpose? No-ne has postulated the existence of ancient space-heaters. No idea.



The chambers inside aren't what you'd call 'big'. And some of those odd voids with no apparent purpose are probably the result of either the architect fluffing a third decimal place in his calculations, or the master mason slipping up on measurements for a batch of blocks - hard to put all those chippings back on if you make it too small, and a dozen or a score of blocks was too much product/time/cost to let go to waste. Besides, in the construction they were the two most powerful chaps, so who's going to notice, argue or correct them?

The 'chutes' you mention aren't at 'weird' angles. They're angled as if to catch light from particular stars or point towards certain areas of the sky. The superstitions of the time and place governed their inclusion, purpose and orientation.

You _really_ painted your name inside Khufu's mountain? Or are you called Osiris or something IRL? If the latter, you must have very interesting parents. If the former, wow. I thought the last to do such things were WWII military personnel. Hope the Egyptian Antiquities Department don't read these posts.

What does 'bion' mean?

.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 14, 2015)

Whatever they find, it's still pretty exciting stuff.


----------



## J Riff (Nov 14, 2015)

Uh-huh. We all wrote our names in there in the 50s, it was allowed up to a certain point. Much discussion of how the obvious truth of what the building was - could hurt tourism, practically the only thing keeping the country afloat at the time. The 'chute' was the only mystery, still can't talk about it to this day. They dug a lot of stuff up nearby, poof gone, never seen since. Missing door, tons and tons of salt - you figure it out.


----------



## steelyglint (Nov 14, 2015)

Likely the 'warehouse' period was after the collapse of the Pharaonic period. The Parthenon was used as a military magazine centuries after its original purpose ceased to matter to locals. China's wall, in places, has become even more places - towns and villages built from its stones.

The complexity of construction in the Great Pyramid is what you'd naturally expect from devotees of a system of superstition as complex as their pantheism was. Works just the same with monotheism, as evidenced by the intricate masonry of European cathedrals and churches. Then there's Angkor Wat, Machu Picchu and any number of south American cities, including at least one that seems to have had more pyramids than houses.

Who says you can't talk about it? I doubt another theory on the pyramids would hurt Egypt's tourism trade more than an airliner being blown out of the sky recently did. Jabbing a balloon with a pin gets you a deflating 'bang!' - jabbing it again has little or no effect on the balloon or its lost contents. Use your pin now, before a new balloon is inflated, and no harm done. Besides, there's only us 30,169 here (and any fraction of 7 billion who might look in), so who's going to know?

.


----------



## J Riff (Nov 15, 2015)

Well, none of that applied. You could walk on in there and do anything you wanted. I recall a bunch of famous types had their names/initials on the wall at that time. There was zero discussion of any religious beliefs, even amongst the Egyptians. They just went there to figure out what it was, and apparently they were succesful. You can't mention aliens, or anything like that, without self-proclaimed experts sutting loose with oceans of theory. But... grain silo. Except for that the missing door, the massive salt piles and that chute.... well nm. )


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 15, 2015)

The pyramids are simply enigmatic - anything new we can learn about them can only be fascinating.

What perhaps astonishes me most is how striking they are now - but my history books report that the big three were once faced with white marble and capped with gold. That much have been an incredible sight...if true. I still struggle to imagine that it is.


----------



## steelyglint (Nov 15, 2015)

J Riff said:


> Well, none of that applied.



Not sure I understand. None of what applied, and to what?



J Riff said:


> You could walk on in there and do anything you wanted. I recall a bunch of famous types had their names/initials on the wall at that time.



There are names, initials and inscriptions by a number of famous folks, Byron for one, others wealthy chaps on the 'Grand Tour' in the late 18th and early 19th centuries. The latest I'd heard of were soldiers of WWI.



J Riff said:


> There was zero discussion of any religious beliefs, even amongst the Egyptians.



If you mean in the 1950s, not really surprising - the religious beliefs in question vanished with the last Pharaoh near two millennia ago.



J Riff said:


> They just went there to figure out what it was, and apparently they were succesful.



So what was the 'successful' result? A tomb, or a grain store? If the latter, they've fooled the world of archaeology completely for decades - a most unlikely scenario.



J Riff said:


> You can't mention aliens, or anything like that, without self-proclaimed experts sutting loose with oceans of theory. But... grain silo. Except for that the missing door, the massive salt piles and that chute.... well nm. )



I have read quite a lot on the subject, but I claim no kind of expertise. Doesn't take any kind of expertise to see that building something on the scale of the Great Pyramid, in that incredibly exacting shape, with so little in the way of voids in comparison to the overall size, and purposely for use as a salt/grain store would have to be an act of infinite insanity. It would be the equivalent of building a Buckingham Palace to park your bicycle in, or constructing the Channel Tunnel to run a 'N' gauge model railway from England to France. Four walls and a column-supported roof of a building a tenth the size of the smaller of the three Giza pyramids would be storage space a hundred times and more as capacious as all of the voids in the Great Pyramid combined.

A landing pad for alien vessels is every bit as likely as a warehouse. The pyramids are tombs, or monuments to their gods, or both. A lot of smart people have said so over the years, and I'm inclined to agree. I also believe the Apollo missions actually landed on the moon, and that Area 51 is a place where experimental aircraft are designed, built and tested, thus the many sightings of unusual things in the sky around there. I don't believe Lee Harvey Oswald shot JFK, that 'climate change' is caused by humans, or that 9/11 took place without input from some part of the government resident in Washington DC at the time. I do believe some 'unlikely' things, but the Great Pyramid as condiment and pulse warehouse? Not in this space-time continuum.

.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 15, 2015)

Brian Turner said:


> The pyramids are simply enigmatic - anything new we can learn about them can only be fascinating.
> 
> What perhaps astonishes me most is how striking they are now - but my history books report that the big three were once faced with white marble and capped with gold. That much have been an incredible sight...if true. I still struggle to imagine that it is.




Built with the simplest of tools and (contrary to Herodotus ) were not built by slaves.


----------



## steelyglint (Nov 15, 2015)

Brian Turner said:


> The pyramids are simply enigmatic - anything new we can learn about them can only be fascinating.
> 
> What perhaps astonishes me most is how striking they are now - but my history books report that the big three were once faced with white marble and capped with gold. That much have been an incredible sight...if true. I still struggle to imagine that it is.



The capstone was supposedly plated in electrum, and the belief is that the facing was of a local white stone, but not marble, at least that was the last 'theory' I heard.

.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 15, 2015)

J Riff said:


> Nooo, it would have hardened, calcified... but, by merely adding water, according the ancient lore of the pharoahs, it can be returned to the living world of today, and quaffed, giving one the wisdom of the ancient ones, who may well turn out to be farmers with nothing much better to do than make big buildings out of limestone and stash their best beverages in there.



How safe would it be to drink?


----------



## J Riff (Nov 15, 2015)

Oh welllll.... one sip, even breathing the fumes... could have unexpected effects.... one would become one with the Pharoahs, experience their lives, as ruler of a vast empire of slave-aliens n' creatures from a lost world beyond human ken, that -
 Or maybe it would be a bit moldy by now.... but smooth!


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 15, 2015)

J Riff said:


> Oh welllll.... one sip, even breathing the fumes... could have unexpected effects.... one would become one with the Pharoahs, experience their lives, as ruler of a vast empire of slave-aliens n' creatures from a lost world beyond human ken, that -
> Or maybe it would be a bit moldy by now.... but smooth!



I do wonder what ancient reconstituted wine might taste like.


----------



## Mad Alice (Feb 3, 2016)

The Egyptians had primitive salt batteries they used for making electrum and electroplating metals.


----------



## Vertigo (Feb 3, 2016)

steelyglint said:


> The capstone was supposedly plated in electrum, and the belief is that the facing was of a local white stone, but not marble, at least that was the last 'theory' I heard.
> 
> .


There are some pyramids that still have their outer stone facing and indeed one of the three 'greats' still has some of its facing at the top. My recollection is that it is a very pale limestone which has largely been taken over the years as a much easier stone to reuse than the main granite blocks. This is thought to have been plenty impressive as it was finished smooth (though not polished) and would have been incredibly bright when in the sun.


----------



## J Riff (Feb 3, 2016)

I wrote this up in a SS ..the pyramids with the plating still on, and reflections were so bright that the sun was not even visible anymore. Then it fell apart and the Sun was discovered by the first person to look up.


----------



## Harpo (Nov 2, 2017)

Mysterious Void Discovered in Egypt's Great Pyramid


----------



## Venusian Broon (Nov 2, 2017)

Harpo said:


> Mysterious Void Discovered in Egypt's Great Pyramid



Clearly the compartment for the  
    batteries.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 2, 2017)

I get the feeling the latest news is more likely a structural issue than a hidden compartment - a roof space for load bearing, as the BBC article suggests already seen elsewhere in the pyramid.


----------

